# C'mon man!



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

What the hell is up with these ads popping up here on uwn for a filipino dating website, I mean **** this is a hunting forum isnt it? And we are in America arent we? I dont wanna see that trash.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I believe the ads are only seen by those who have not donated to the site as the ads help pay for the administration of the site. As to what kind of ads, I believe that is all controlled by google, but I thought that they were usually for related topics??


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

90redrider said:


> What the hell is up with these ads popping up here on uwn for a filipino dating website, I mean **** this is a hunting forum isnt it? And we are in America arent we? I dont wanna see that trash.


I guess it depends on what wild life you're hunting for, huh?

But you're right, I don't like pop-ups, but I too hate those kinds. I'm not exactly a prude, but it reminds me of the guys on a couple of jobs I had who would flash Playboy centerfolds at me just to see my reaction/blush. It got old after a short while and I learned to avoid them. But the pop-ups here you can't avoid and I'd hate to see people leave the forum because of it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A lot of Google adds that pop up come from a cookie that has been deposited in your computer from searches that have been done on Google from your computer. I was looking for a celling fan on Google and now on some banner adds I get the company that I was looking to buy one at. 

You might want to dump your cookies and then see what kind of adds show up.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I think you should quit googling Pilipino porn, that's what I think. :shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> I think you should quit googling Pilipino porn, that's what I think. :shock:


Does that help? If so, how would you know that?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

longbow said:


> I think you should quit googling Pilipino porn, that's what I think. :shock:


That was my thought too, but I chose to not be so direct. I was thinking a little more along the lines of mail order brides. :lol:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> longbow said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should quit googling Pilipino porn, that's what I think. :shock:
> ...


 I...errr...a....a friend told me. Ya that's it.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh snap!!


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

I typed in the suggested "mail order brides". Guess what popped up. A bunch of women who live in China who would like to chat!!! LOL


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

Boy, I had a hard time getting rid of those ads. It took ad block plus to do the job. It was funny at the time, however, I don't believe I'll try it again......


----------

